# Jobs available in Spain!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So, a while ago we had this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...you-cant-find-work-spain-try-new-zealand.html
But now I've seen an ad. for a profession where they are very keen to recruit. The priesthood! They have made this video (subtitles in English)




And there's this article in The Telegraph
Spain's Catholic Church launches recruitment drive - Telegraph

_The Roman Catholic Church is hoping that they can tempt young men to join the priesthood to reverse a trend that has left many parishes across Spain without a priest. 
_
Unfortunately, it is ATM a man only job, and for some reason they can't be taken to court for discrimination, but I hear they are also on the look out for nuns (no salary unfortunately) because recently they've had to import from South America and Africa


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't qualify on so many counts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I don't qualify on so many counts.


Shame.
As they say, it's guaranteed employment. Low salary, but what's that compared to the life you'll live _after_ this one?


----------

